# Need Help- want to test Car amps



## demoe (May 26, 2009)

hope this is the best place to post this.

over the years I have found/accumulated a good deal of Old school (A/d/s, PPI, Zapco/MSI/Adcom) car amps. 

wanted to fabricate a way to test them outside my car. 
Can someone give me a step by step on how to build something which would allow me to test car amps?

I found a 12volt AC to DC unit today which I was thinking of trying, but I assume an actual car battery would be best??

I only want to test amps and can use an external home CD player (as the source) with a variable output volume control which I assume I can hook directly to the RCA inputs to the amp?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

A regulated power supply will work, you could use a extra hu or your home cd player


----------



## dovogod (Jan 21, 2009)

In my old shop I had a shop radio under my bench which i tagged a hilevel converter on, so id have rca signal, then I had a 55 amp 12 volt power supply and then I had a test speaker. nice and simple but worked easy and fast.


----------



## EVcelica (Dec 30, 2008)

easiest way:
1.) car battery
2.) ipod or phone with music capability, hell anything with a headphone jack.
3.) mini to rca cord or adapter 
4.) speaker

make sure you hook the remote on the amp to the + of the battery as well, you can even jump from the + of the amp to the remote.


----------

